# Fussy Eaters



## Billy-jake (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi
My pet pidge Billyjake has always eaten the smallest seeds available, I feed him a mixture of wild bird/budgie seed as the usual pigeon mixes contain lots of large food that he will not touch. 
I recently heard that throat restrictions or sores may cause a bird to insist on smaller seed, and was hoping for some info/advice before I panic on my pigeon's behalf... 
He is over a year old, and has had this preference since weaning, with no other apparent health problems other than an issue with grit which he cannot keep down and causes him to cough.
He usually sticks to millet-sized seeds, only making an exception for sunflower seeds, which he loves. He even leaves the medium sized barley/oat grains of his mix, and stubbornly will not touch them. 
I always thought he was just a fussy eater, apparently pigeons love peanuts but he does not eat these, even when crushed up, and neither will he eat oyster shell, charcoal or any greens. In fact, the only non-seed food he eats is bread.
Is this normal fussiness? Or should I be worried?
Thanks


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Someone more knowledgeable should be along shortly but I've noticed pigeons have seed/grain preferences. Some of mine like the smaller seed and some like the larger. I would think if he's been doing this for a year you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

If we did a survey here, we would find out that most people are picky eaters also. Why should birds be any diffferent. All my birds have things they like better than others. Jim


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Billyjake is a feral, so probably about the size of my smaller birds. I have noticed a difference between my larger birds (homer and king) and the smaller ones (African and Old German Owl). The larger peas (light tan) are generally rejected by the smaller birds. On two occasions, two different male Old German Owls (OGOs) got a large pea stuck in the back of their mouth briefly before coughing it out.

Besides that, they do have strong preferences. None of them enjoy the wheat. Several birds refuse to eat corn ("I didn't grow up with it and so it must be yucky poison!") and two aren't that fond of safflower (which most birds consider a treat!). Since the pairs of birds each have their own food bowl it's easy to see what is eaten first - Austrian peas (which are small) and milo are universal favorites. Grace (homer) also loves lentils and oat groats.

For most birds, small seed like millet and canary seed are usually used as treats since by themselves they are not a balanced diet. Add in some Austrian peas, safflower, wheat, and milo for better nutrition.

I found some interesting information on a roller pigeon forum - http://www.roller-pigeon.com/board/board_topic/859782/177391.htm. They are another small breed so it could apply to your Billyjack. Offering a variety of foods is a always good idea!


----------

